# ThirtyTwo Timba Boots



## llcooljunr (Jan 21, 2008)

I'm thinking of picking up those boots. Anyone have any reviews for them? How bout any reviews for thirtytwo boots in general, like the fit and their weight? Thanks in advance.


----------



## boarderaholic (Aug 13, 2007)

32 boots tend to be fairly soft boots after they have broken in. Also, the 08's seem to be having a rash of problem's in their qc deparment this year...


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2008)

Bought a pair of Tm-Two Boots and they were excellent from break in till my last riding day. It took about two riding days for me to get used to them. Had the most comfort out of all the boots i tried. I would have liked to tried a few Salamon boots on but didn't find any dealers where I was. Thank God no rash problems here 
Rickenfan.


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2008)

I own the thirty two timbas, and think that they are the best park boot on the planet. good fit, low weight. only gripe is that they are a little bulky... like my size 12 looks like a 13, dont try to squeeze onto a narrow board with thies boots. other than that go 4 32.


----------

